# Newmen Evolution SL X.A25 Freilauf laut



## stones73 (17. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

habe auf meinem neuen Bike den Newmen Evolution SL X.A25 Laufradsatz drauf.
Allerdings empfinde ich den Freilauf extrem laut.

Gibt es hier eine möglichkeit den leiser zu machen oder Kompatible Freiläufe die leiser sind?

Gruß
Stones73


----------



## Laktathunter (17. Oktober 2019)

stones73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe auf meinem neuen Bike den Newmen Evolution SL X.A25 Laufradsatz drauf.
> Allerdings empfinde ich den Freilauf extrem laut.
> ...


Fett rein, auch wenn das Newmen nicht zwingend empfiehlt um die Beweglichkeit der Zahnscheibe nicht zu beinflussen. Funzt bei mir bis dato problemlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stones73 (17. Oktober 2019)

Fett rein, ok.. da muss ich mir mal anschauen wie ich da ran komme...
so wie das aussiht brauche ich dazu das Endkappenwerkzeug ?
Wenn hier ein Newmen Mitarbeiter noch was dazu sagen könnte wäre das natürlich auch super


----------



## feedyourhead (17. Oktober 2019)

stones73 schrieb:


> da muss ich mir mal anschauen wie ich da ran komme...


https://www.newmen-components.de/de/493/service/videos/


----------



## Laktathunter (17. Oktober 2019)

stones73 schrieb:


> Fett rein, ok.. da muss ich mir mal anschauen wie ich da ran komme...
> Wenn hier ein Newmen Mitarbeiter noch was dazu sagen könnte wäre das natürlich auch super


Endkappe abziehen und Freilauf abziehen.


----------



## stones73 (17. Oktober 2019)

ok.. sieht einfach aus.. brauch ich nur noch das Werkzeug oder gibts da alternativen?

Ich hab noch von dem Dynamic alround Fett (die Blaue Dose mit dem Pinselverschluss. Kann ich das Nehmen oder gibts da empfehlungen?


----------



## feedyourhead (17. Oktober 2019)

stones73 schrieb:


> brauch ich nur noch das Werkzeug oder gibts da alternativen?


Schau Dir das letzte Video an, da werden Alternativen angesprochen.


----------



## stones73 (17. Oktober 2019)

Ok.. hatte nur in das obere Video geschaut.


----------



## souldriver (17. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe 








						DT SWISS Spezialfett für Ratchet System Zahnscheiben Freilauf | Dose , 12,50 €
					

DT SWISS Spezialfett für Ratchet System Zahnscheiben Freilauf | Dose 20g Spezialfett für die Wartung Deines DT Swiss Ratchet Freilauf Systems Der Zahnscheib




					r2-bike.com
				



verwendet.
Freilauf ist deutlich ruhiger geworden.


----------



## Lossan_Butschi (25. Oktober 2019)

Mich hat vor allem der hochfrequente "Lärm" beim Nicht-Treten gestört.
Ein paar Soundcheck-Videos angeschaut (z.B. DT Swiss ratchet 18 vs 36) und daraufhin 45 Euro investiert und
die 36er Zahnscheiben gegen 20er getauscht. Klingt in meinen Ohren deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## Rockside (9. Juni 2020)

Gibt's von Newmen diese 20er Zahnscheibe zu kaufen? Mich nervt auch das aufdringliche Geratter meiner Gen2 Nabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (9. Juni 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Gibt's von Newmen diese 20er Zahnscheibe zu kaufen? Mich nervt auch das aufdringliche Geratter meiner Gen2 Nabe.


https://www.bike-components.de/de/NEWMEN/Ratchet-Set-fuer-HR-Nabe-p53130/


----------



## Rockside (9. Juni 2020)

Super! Diese 20er Zahnscheiben sind offenbar als Roadversion. 

Meinst Du die passen auch in die MTB-Nabe? Habe gerade keinen Plan, ob es für Road nun wieder eine spezielle Nabenversion mit anderem Innenausbau gibt ...


----------



## Rockside (9. Juni 2020)

Ich kann ja mal bei Newmen nachfragen.


----------



## singeltrai (9. Juni 2020)

Die passen rein


----------



## Rockside (9. Juni 2020)

Selbst probiert, oder woher weisst du das?


----------



## Lossan_Butschi (9. Juni 2020)

passen definitiv, verwende ich selbst
haben die gleichen Maße, nur eben 20 statt 36 Z.
da fällt mir ein, dass ich wieder mal ein bissele Fett reingeben könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (9. Juni 2020)

Super! Danke Dir.
Macht die verringerte Zahl an Eingriffen einen großen Soundunterschied aus? Auch wenn mal weniger Fett drin ist?


----------



## Lossan_Butschi (9. Juni 2020)

ich finde, es klingt nicht so aufdringlich.
bei 36 Zähnen wars mir zu hochfrequent, einfach unangenehm in den Ohren, vor allem bei höheren
Geschwindigkeiten, gar nicht mal so sehr Lautstärke.
hab mir vorm Kauf auf utube einen Vergleich von - in dem Fall - Dt Swiss 18 vs. 36 Ratchet angehört
und für gut befunden.


----------



## Rockside (26. Juli 2020)

Ich habe die 36T Zahnscheiben jetzt auch auf die 20T Zahnscheiben geändert.
Ist genauso, wie du es beschrieben hast. Das verringerte Klackern ist nicht viel leiser, aber vom Sound her deutlich entspannter und nicht mehr so nervig aggressiv.
Mir passt es so.


----------



## stones73 (30. Juli 2020)

Ich habe mittlerweile etwas Fett reingemacht, das hat auch ganz gut geklappt... wird aber auch schon wieder lauter.


----------



## Matze-ST (16. August 2020)

Verliert man eigentlich die Garantie wenn man da Fett reinpackt?
Finde die Nabe ebenfalls unerträglich laut, taugt mir mal überhaupt nicht...


----------



## Rockside (16. August 2020)

Imho könnte man die Garantie nur auf die Zahnscheiben verlieren, wenn man zuviel Fett reinpackt. Die Zahnscheibenverzahnungen können dann nicht mehr so tief ineinandergreifen und rutschen dann evtl. mal durch. 
1 mal durchgerutscht wären dann die Kanten der Verzahnung nicht mehr scharf und deswegen dann Schrott.

Weil viel Fett aber sowieso nur für ein paar Fahrten lang die Nabe deutlich leiser macht und dann wieder auf das alte Geräusch-Niveau zurückkommt, kannst du dir das zuviel an Fett gleich sparen. Dünn einfetten mit z.B. dem roten DT-Fett reicht, um die normale Schmierung zu bringen.

Leiser sollen die neuen Fade-Naben von Newmen sein. Ich habe aber selbst noch keine gehört.


----------



## Matze-ST (17. August 2020)

OK, danke.
Muss mir mal überlegen, ob ich nicht auch einfach eine andere Zahnscheibe einbaue. Wird wohl langfristig die vernünftigste Lösung sein. Auch wenn ich 82 Euro (Zahnscheibe + Endkappen Werkzeug) für das schlichte Abstellen eines Geräusches ja irgendwie schon happig finde.
Letztendlich wird es auf den Umbau hinauslaufen. Mich stört das Geratter wirklich extrem, ich erwische mich mittlerweile schon dabei, bergab weiter "ins leere" zu treten um das Geratter zu unterdrücken!
Keine Ahnung wer auf so lautes Geratter steht, für mich ist das im Wald irgendwie fehl am Platz.


----------



## Rockside (17. August 2020)

Wichtig zu wissen ist aber, daß der Umbau auf Zahnscheiben mit weniger Eingriffen den Freilauf nicht wirklich leiser macht. Lediglich der Sound ist dann wg. der fast halbierten Anzahl Klackens (36 zu 20) nicht mehr so hektisch aggressiv - und nur deshalb für mich akzeptabler.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (25. Mai 2021)

Habe die gleichen Felgen und Naben aber bei mir ist ein Newmen Sperrklinkenfreilauf MicroSpline verbaut. 
Nach 1000km wurde dieser ebenso lauter... 

Der Tipp mit dem Fett machte ihn wieder leise wie im Neuzustand


----------



## Korbinator (5. Oktober 2021)

Dieselben Naben und Zahnscheiben wie im SL X.A25 sollen ja beim Rose RC Fourty / Fifty Laufradsatz verbaut sein. Folglich wären dann die 20er Zahnscheiben verbaut nehme ich an, denn so fühlt es sich auch an. Ich habe bei Unebenheiten während des Pedalierens auf dem großen Kettenblatt oft negativ bemerkt, dass es nicht sofort wieder zum Kraftschluss kommt, sondern ein paar Zentimeter Leerweg überwunden werden müssen, bevor die nächste Verzahnung greift. Das bekommt man zusätzlich akkustisch mit einem lauten "Klonk!" vom Heck mitgeteilt, was bei mehreren Unebenheiten nacheinander schon Mitfahrer zur Aussage verleitete, bei mir sei "da hinten am Heck irgendwas kaputt".

Würden die 36er Zahnscheiben eine merkliche Besserung im Kraftschluss bieten, oder rechne ich falsch? Bei 622mm Umfang müsste der Leerweg zwischen zwei Verzahnungen ja von 31,1mm auf 17,2mm verringert werden. Spürt man das wirklich, oder wird es im Leerlauf nur nerviger vom Geräusch, und man spürt trotzdem Pedalrückschlag? Denn der Carbonrahmen resoniert sowieso schon ordentlich mit dem Freilauf, wozu auch die 50mm hohen Carbonfelgen und Messerspeichen beitragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbinator (1. Dezember 2021)

Keine Antwort innerhalb von 2 Monaten. Weder hier, noch per Mail. Ernsthaft?! Ich hatte ja jetzt nicht die komplexeste aller Fragen denke ich. Auch Rose ist nach Monaten nicht in der Lage mir zu antworten, und da hatte ich dank der Umwerfer-Problematik der AXS am Renner ja noch "echte" Probleme in derselben Mail verwursten müssen. Hut ab. Da weiß man ja ungefähr was einem blüht, wenn mal ein Garantiefall eintritt.


----------



## feedyourhead (2. Dezember 2021)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Keine Antwort innerhalb von 2 Monaten. Weder hier, noch per Mail. Ernsthaft?! Ich hatte ja jetzt nicht die komplexeste aller Fragen denke ich. Auch Rose ist nach Monaten nicht in der Lage mir zu antworten, und da hatte ich dank der Umwerfer-Problematik der AXS am Renner ja noch "echte" Probleme in derselben Mail verwursten müssen. Hut ab. Da weiß man ja ungefähr was einem blüht, wenn mal ein Garantiefall eintritt.


Meld dich mal bei Newmen direkt per Telefon oder Email. 
Die haben hier zwar ein Supportforum, Support gibts hier aber nur unregelmäßig. 
Der direkte Kontakt funktioniert dagegen meist sehr gut.


----------

